# d865glc or e210882



## shadish (Aug 31, 2005)

ok i have a e210882 or d865glc mother board and i need help!!!!
ok so my friends computer fried the power supply to be exact. So we bought a new tower and as i was hooking everything up there are alot of front panel plugs that need to go on the board (in the other tower they are all together in one plug) but on this one they are all seperate i dont know where to plug in the reset power speaker ect.... can some one tell me where to get a manual to show me where they go???


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/lc/

There's the page with all the info for your board.


----------



## shadish (Aug 31, 2005)

what do i do when i have more plugs from the front panel than the ones who fit on the motherboard?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

How many different plugs on the front panel do you have? You mobo will only deal with what it can handle. For example, if your front panel has FireWire ports, the motherboard you have doesn't support them, so just leave them unplugged. Won't hurt anything, but your those Firewire ports will be useless.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's the page that show exactly what goes where on your board.

http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/lc/lc_con.htm

Anything above and beyond what's listed here won't be supported.


----------



## shadish (Aug 31, 2005)

omg are u ready lol..... ok
i found these diagrams :
reset sw
hdd led
power led + -

and 
vcc 1 2 
data+1 2
data - 1 2
gnd1 2

ok heres what wont fit
L in
r in
mic in
mic bias
r out
l out
gnd
gnd
speaker

then theres this one cable that is 8 lil cables together labled 
white vcc
blk gnd
orange tpb2-
blue tpb2+ 
red tpa2-
grn tpa2+
blk gnd
blk gnd


----------



## shadish (Aug 31, 2005)

ima go plug this one in! thank you for all the help!!! ill be back if i have anymore probs. THX!!!!!


----------



## vr6man22 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jones can u please help me
i have recieved a motherboard with .
E210882 ds/n cn-02y832-48111-37m-08** dell rev.ao2 stickers on it.
can't find info anywhere.
Can u help me
it has 5 speakers like plugs 6 usbs 1 network , 1 serial, 1 parrallel ps2 k/m
also 3 pci, 1 agp (green) 
mpga478B 
4 ram slots
at and atx power
um sata and ide um what all i see.
can u please pm me if u can help thanks.



Jones said:


> How many different plugs on the front panel do you have? You mobo will only deal with what it can handle. For example, if your front panel has FireWire ports, the motherboard you have doesn't support them, so just leave them unplugged. Won't hurt anything, but your those Firewire ports will be useless.


----------

